# BGPD crashes after AgentX stopped



## randommanfromthestreet (Apr 15, 2021)

Hello everyone, I built quagga with "--enable-snmp", build net-snmp with "--enable-mfd-rewrites". After disabling snmpd service bgpd and zebra crashes with 
net-snmp version: 5.9
quagga version: 1.2.4


```
2021/03/17 11:33:46 BGP: snmp[warning]: AgentX master agent failed to respond to ping.  Attempting to re-register.
2021/03/17 11:33:58 BGP: SLOW THREAD: task agentx_timeout (80093d800) ran for 18018ms (cpu time 1ms)
2021/03/17 11:34:03 BGP: Could not lock pid_file /var/run/quagga/bgpd.pid, exiting
2021/03/17 11:34:19 BGP: SLOW THREAD: task agentx_timeout (80093d800) ran for 6006ms (cpu time 0ms)
2021/03/17 11:34:34 BGP: SLOW THREAD: task agentx_timeout (80093d800) ran for 6006ms (cpu time 0ms)
```

It occurs only on production machine with FREEBSD 11.4-RELEASE. There is no such errors on virtual machines, maybe this is because the virtual machine doesn't have high load that production machine has. There is no messages in snmpd.log.


----------

